# What is the closest wine competiton to Chicago?



## abefroman (Dec 25, 2010)

What is the closest wine competiton to Chicago?


----------



## Racer (Dec 25, 2010)

The Illinois state fair has both commercial and amature competitions. They give out good judging notes too. Here's a link to see some of the notices of old ones and read some of the winners too.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 25, 2010)

Interesting, its not Gold Silver and Bronze for each type of grape, but rather they judges taste it and determine what medal wine it is.

I was hoping to do a varietal, that wouldn't have too many entries in hopes of getting a medal.


----------



## Racer (Dec 26, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Interesting, its not Gold Silver and Bronze for each type of grape, but rather they judges taste it and determine what medal wine it is.
> 
> I was hoping to do a varietal, that wouldn't have too many entries in hopes of getting a medal.



Enter as many wines as you like. Getting feedback from pro's can help you improve your techinque. I bring a bottle or 2 to most of the IGGVA functions I go to so I can get feedback from the same folks that judge at the state fair competition.


----------



## Catfish (Dec 27, 2010)

There's one in Nauvoo, Illinois in June. I'm guessing it's a good 3 hours from you.

5 classes. 5 dollars per entry. White grape/Red grape/Blends/Fruit/Other. 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place ribbon awarded in each class. Best of Show wins 75 dollars worth of juice. I think there was around 70 entries last time.


----------

